# New Safety Gear



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now that summer is approaching in the Northern hemisphere you may not want to put on all that heavy gear.
Here is one solution.
*The steel capped thong*. Plenty of ventilation with added safety for your toes. LOL


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I wish I had these when I was a kid. Seems like every time i would run in the things, I'd catch my big toe on the concrete. Course that would keep me from running for about a week.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Reading about the post in the e-mail notification did not prepare me for the actual post. I'm rather glad to see the picture versus what I imagined I would see. Thong has different meanings, and this by far is the most benign one.
Whew…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry to dissapoint Douglas. I didn't think about the other meaning of thong.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

These could also prevent the Bluegills from nibbling on my toes when wading.<O}#


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I also thought about a different thong.

My story is just a little different. A was driving home from Baltimore on Sunday and I heard this roar coming up beside me and it was a motorcycle going between 90 and 100 MPH and it flew past me. riding on the back was a girl hanging on for dear life and she was wearing leather chaps with a leather thong and her buns hanging out all over the seat. My wife and I looked at each other flabagastered. And then came another one and its rider was the same.

The leathers might help if you slide down the highway, but a very sensitive part of the anatomy was not covered.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

You didn't look did you Karson. Maybe just a glance. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

These ladies look like they might want some of 'dem flip flops.


















​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thongs needed here boss*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Do they export them to the states?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, but only one at a time. They could be classed as a deadly weapon. LOL


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

By one, do you mean one thong or the pair?

Weapon, huh? Well I guess if I wore real big bell bottom pants I would have to get a concealed weapon permit!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

TONGS









​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

found this on new lumberjocks website http://mckeefinewoodworking.com/Carvings.html

http://lumberjocks.com/cathyb


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

http://i240.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid240.photobucket.com/albums/ff192/GRUMPY1946/Fun/Fun-03/Trimmer.flv


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

http://i240.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid240.photobucket.com/albums/ff192/GRUMPY1946/Fun/Fun-03/PowerDrill.flv


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

Dan, is there ANY memory on your 'puter left?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

http://i240.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid240.photobucket.com/albums/ff192/GRUMPY1946/Fun/Fun-04/My_last_day_at_Bunnings.flv


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

One dark night outside a small town in Minnesota, a fire started inside the local chemical plant and in a blink of an eye it exploded into massive flames. The alarm went out to all the fire departments for miles around.

When the volunteer fire fighters appeared on the scene, the chemical company president rushed to the fire chief and said, "All our secret formulas are in the vault in the center of the plant. They must be saved. I will give $50,000 to the fire department that brings them out intact."

But the roaring flames held the firefighters off. Soon more fire departments had to be called in as the situation became desperate. As the firemen arrived, the president shouted out that the offer was now $100,000 to the fire department who could bring out the company's secret files.

From the distance, a lone siren was heard as another fire truck came into sight. It was the nearby Norwegian rural township volunteer fire company composed mainly of Norwegians over the age of 65. To everyone's amazement, that little run-down fire engine roared right past all the newer sleek engines that were parked outside the plant. Without even slowing down it drove straight into the middle of the inferno.

Outside, the other firemen watched as the Norwegian old timers jumped off right in the middle of the fire and fought it back on all sides. It was a performance and effort never seen before. Within a short time, the Norse old timers had extinguished the fire and had saved the secret formulas.

The grateful chemical company president announced that for such a superhuman feat he was upping the reward to $200,000, and walked over to personally thank each of the brave fire fighters. The local TV news reporter rushed in to capture the event on film, asking their chief, "What are you going to do with all that money?"

"Vell," said Ole Oleson, the 70-year-old fire chief, "Da first ting ve gonna do is fix da brakes on dat focking truck!"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I HOPE THEY REMEMBER TO REMOVE THE CHAIN.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

HOW NOT TO CHANGE THE TIME !.
[IMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2008/1506764471_0beca22338.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://farm1.static.flickr.com/201/463539274_a3f99e169b.jpg[/IMG]
*ROTOR BLADES ARE EXPENSIVE*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

http://i240.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid240.photobucket.com/albums/ff192/GRUMPY1946/Fun/Fun-04/GlassTank.flv


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

gone one


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------

